# Neat1968



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone here gone through NEAT here in the northeast? Wondering how long it took to get a phone call for drug test/boot camp after interview.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

You can sit on the list for up to 2 years I had my interview back in march I got the girl at neat to give me an idea ... with much probing .... she told me to try to take some classes and or join another local Ibew to get some experience and I would receive a 2nd interview a year from the original due to the amount of people on the list and them having some sort of electrical exp. .... so I have gone and dome just that and will receive my 2nd chance sorta speak other wise I would have to wait the allotted time


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you remember what your test score was? They Let us know at the interviews. Where was your interview at?


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

Syracuse NY at lu 1249 no can't remember score sorry


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay. Hopefully they give me a call I'm 24 and have my class A along with first aid and CPR certain all taken carried and scored 6/9 on the test it said everything was above average. I'm just impatient as hell. Do you know how many people were on your waiting list?


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

I know my score was pretty good I did this about the same time as one of my buddies his father is a foreman for a big contractor needless to say he got called with in a month .... I know people say it doesn't work that way but it does I used a reference from a family member to get into the local I'm at now tried on my own years back by myself with no luck


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

He got into boot camp that fast? Normally they have a set up where they need to schedule a boot camp when enough people get taken in.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

300 give or take a few


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup that fast


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh damn mine only has 115 guys. The exact words of the committee when I walked out were "there's 115 guys on the list and I can guarantee you won't be 115" I'm not sure how to take that.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just wish they'd give me my ranking number to give me an idea good or bad.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

They can't due to the " pop" drug test


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Their pop drug test is bs I know a guy that took piss in with him. It's crazy they should really watch you directly this guys a real piece of work lol he's been arrested 3 times since getting in and I'm pretty sure he's still in there! I guess I'll just wait it out like everyone else and hope I get picked.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Their pop drug test is bs I know a guy that took piss in with him. It's crazy they should really watch you directly this guys a real piece of work lol he's been arrested 3 times since getting in and I'm pretty sure he's still in there! I guess I'll just wait it out like everyone else and hope I get picked.


It is bad enough people have their rights infringed by drug tests. Performance tests and other types would be more accurate. Piss tests mainly catch potheads and let the crackheads, meth heads, and pill poppers slide on through. And on top of that, you want them to look at you d*** while you piss. No thank you. Saliva tests would be a fair medium for drug testing I think.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Saliva test would be fine with me, All I'm saying is this guy is a serious heroin addict been arrested for possession of CDS and poss with intent three times in the past 3 months while attending boot camp. I feel like **** like that Needs to be away from this line of work. Potheads is whatever no one ever nodded out and put others life in danger by smoking a little grass after work. But someone who is addicted to heroin working with high voltage is a serious hazard.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not stating that I do any of the above, just to clear my own ass. But some things that you can easily pass a drug test after using need to have some other sort of standard.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

There's always ways around tests ...... using drugs even prescribed can hinder your judgement and abilities. To each his own . Just like being hung over on the job . Its electricity not only are you putting your self at risk but others too


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Exactly, that's my whole issue with it. If I'm drug free to keep myself and brothers safe and someone else isn't following the same code and hurts one of us, who is at fault there? Who pays the price for that, or even worse if someone dies then what? There's no way to be 100% on it but when you have people with felonies drug related you'd think they'd take a little bit of an extra step to rid the unions of this issue.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Also AMK, I was told that these guys doing outside work don't want you to have prior experience they want to teach the IBEW ways. Not sure how true that is...?


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

That is true to a certain extent. But if you have learned a smarter, better way of doing things, I am sure no one is going to complain.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rarely, if ever, will you encounter a union member who feels their way/training is not best.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

Well if you go through the lineman training like the ones in Georgia its a school you are higher on the list than Joe schmoe mechanic who wants to be a lineman and has no prior experience


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gotcha but I can't see that many of us being there. Regardless, good luck and keep this thread in mind when you get the call man. I definitely would like to be updated and ill do the same for you.


----------



## amk (Jun 16, 2013)

No problem thanks


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Any word on any NEAT news for you yet?? The waiting is brutal.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Are you referring to this ?

~CS~


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I am, had my interview may 17 am on the list waiting for a call... From NJ


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, it's July and you're still waiting to be accepted to Neat.


Meanwhile, are you employed?


~CS~


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah fully employed working for a construction company 55-60 hours a week. Not a terrible job what so ever but no room for real growth or advancement. I was told there were 115 guys on the list for my area in the neat program and my ranking "wouldn't be on the bottom" but who knows. They say you can be on the list for two years and the would need to retake the test etc. you need a 3/9 to get an interview, I got 6/9.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Alright, well one does not accumulate if one does not speculate JB

so i wish you well with your aspirations here

One Q, in perusing the neat site, i have found no refernce to the drug related concerns you;ve mentioned

perhaps i've missed it?

~CS~


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Drug related concerns clearly wouldn't be on the neat site, I don't have concerns directly related to myself. The concerns I've developed relate to an individual case that I am personally aware of, which recently the track record caught up with the fellow and he lost his apprenticeship. 

The committee is a little more in tune with the goings on of their apprentices than I originally guessed.

In my eyes that is a great step in the right direction!


----------



## vtfulton (Apr 1, 2015)

So how did it take you to hear back from NEAT after you took the aptitude test?


----------

